# Well? Has anyone gotten their G5 yet?



## jocknerd (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm dying to know how good they are. I'm looking to get one early next year (provided my wife lets me). I'm sure she will. She's just about claimed ownership of my iBook.


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 19, 2003)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa??????????

You are going to buy it IF YOUR WIFE LETS YOU? What kind of a wimp are you!!!?

(Oh. Gotta go. The wife's calling.)

Doug


----------



## Androo (Aug 19, 2003)

I got a divorce


----------



## Greystroke (Aug 20, 2003)

your 14...


----------



## Randman (Aug 20, 2003)

Never too early to start.


----------



## Vyper (Aug 20, 2003)

Anyone gonna give me $2000? Maybe I could make a donation site and try to get it slashdotted 

(and Im sposed to be asleep as of now, because I've got school in 8 hours X_X)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 20, 2003)

lol


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Aug 20, 2003)

Mine's not scheduled to get here till NOVEMBER


----------



## evildan (Aug 20, 2003)

My Dual G5 is scheduled for September 10th delivery. I'm pretty excited. 

The CDW guys said that they were only getting 50 a day from Apple. He said that he thinks Apple underestimated the popularity of the dual high-end model. When I ordered the machine, over a month ago, they put me on a "long waiting list" of purchasers.

Not sure if any of that's true, but that's what the man said.


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 20, 2003)

Yep... Me too... I'm in a waiting list here in Greece for my Dual G5  Now, they tell me not to expect it earlier than October


----------



## jocknerd (Aug 20, 2003)

With the three choices they have provided, no wonder everyone wants a dual 2.0ghz. Why do they even have the 1.6ghz? At least with those specs. Why cripple it. Give it the same 400mhz memory. Give it 8GB of memory potential. Drop the price to around $1700.

Does the 1.6 have a different motherboard? I can't believe Apple would use two or three different motherboards. They could cut costs by going with just one motherboard for each of the three processors.

I want the dual G5 but I'm waiting at least 6 months hoping the price drops some. Maybe after the initial demand slows down, this will happen.


----------



## monktus (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm hoping to get one (or two!) when I get my new company up and running. I'm excited, if we get the finance we'll be able to buy cool stuff. Of course it won't technically be mine but who cares. Yay.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 21, 2003)

Monktus

What kind of company are you starting? I am curious, and also want to extend to you my congratulations. I am looking into going independent; taking the leap; making the switch to not having a boss (for all intents and purposes!)


----------



## uoba (Aug 21, 2003)

There's nothing like it...


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jocknerd _
> *With the three choices they have provided, no wonder everyone wants a dual 2.0ghz. Why do they even have the 1.6ghz? At least with those specs. Why cripple it. Give it the same 400mhz memory. Give it 8GB of memory potential. Drop the price to around $1700.
> 
> Does the 1.6 have a different motherboard? I can't believe Apple would use two or three different motherboards. They could cut costs by going with just one motherboard for each of the three processors.*



This same thing happened whent he G4 came out. Remember the Yikes! motherboard?

The low end G5 has a not-as-good mother board as the middle and high end G5. It uses PC 2700 RAM while the other two models use PC 3200. I'd stay as far away from the 1.6GHz model as possible.


----------



## Ripcord (Aug 21, 2003)

They didn't even have them in the stores yesterday...  Someone at the one in Cambridge told me that they didn't expect them in until "later this week or first thing next week"


----------



## malexgreen (Aug 21, 2003)

I'm a little miffed at Apples product release policy. I find it somewhat frustrating.

The Wintel world is much better in this regard. When they do a press release about a new product, that product is available to be purchased by the customer the DAY OF the release

Apple does a press release about a new product, in which they promise product availability "sometime before the end of dah dah dah dah dah date." Then, like in the case of the 17" PB's, this date gets pushed back.  Frustrating to say the least.

I just went to try and "purchase" a G5. If I really did want to spend the cheese on one, I'd have to wait 5-7 weeks for the G5-2x2GHz, and 4-6 weeks for the G5 1.6GHz. Not cool, dude.


----------



## THEMACER (Aug 21, 2003)

I think they wanted to get the word out first that they have the fastest computer in the world even tho it wasent ready. Apple knowing there no ready to ship, they still reveal they have a g5 so that more ppl hold out and wait instead of buying something else. They obviously didnt have the g5 ready to ship by this past confrence, but if the woudnt have announce it alot of people would have gotten mad not to mention the confrence would have suckedl lol. They know they can make you wait because where else are you going to get the fastest computer in the world? Bottom line its all going to be worth it in the end.


----------



## Ripcord (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by malexgreen _
> *The Wintel world is much better in this regard. When they do a press release about a new product, that product is available to be purchased by the customer the DAY OF the release
> *



I don't disagree that it's frustrating and should be improved, but I definitely don't think the Wintel world, in general, has anything on Apple in this area...

I'm constantly hearing "Announcing the new Intel (tm) Pentium (tm) 4 (tm) 3.06ghz processor!  Available in limited quantities starting in 4 weeks!", where "limited" REALLY means limited...  Only a handful of VARs and OEMs are able to pick up a very few processors, for months.

Software's about the same.  "Next-gen Windows (tm), LONGHORN!  Coming in late 2003...er, 2004...er, 2005...er, we'll let you know".

However, I do want my G5 faster than 5-7 weeks after Apple puts out a big to-do about "G5s now shipping!!"


----------



## Ripcord (Aug 21, 2003)

Incidentally, that's what I was told as well - I called up today to get a model number for the Dual 2.0 ghz G5, and was told that they were backlogged by 5-7 weeks at the moment.  Ordering a custom 2.0ghz dual G5 apparently takes it up to 7-9 weeks.


----------



## j79 (Aug 21, 2003)

it's huge!
http://www.macrumors.com/downloads/G516.jpg

looks empty without the second proc..
http://www.macrumors.com/downloads/insideG5.jpg

edit - aside from neon lightning, i think the first mod people will be performing is probably changing the color of those fans. a lighter shade of grey would look better..... (IMO)


----------



## MacFeel (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi!

Well,i read about a guy in Sweden who got a G5 1.6 GHz machine.He said it made a horrible sound when it boots and that the fans(all 9) runs at full speed(loud) before its booted and fully controlled by OS X.This is does not sound to cool 

Source:  www.macnytt.com

M


----------



## j79 (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MacFeel _
> *Hi!
> 
> Well,i read about a guy in Sweden who got a G5 1.6 GHz machine.He said it made a horrible sound when it boots and that the fans(all 9) runs at full speed(loud) before its booted and fully controlled by OS X.This is does not sound to cool
> ...



That's actually a fear of mine.

My room at my apartment is an oven (even during the winter)
I hate to think of how loud this machine gets if all the fans are spinning at full speed.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Aug 21, 2003)

> Well,i read about a guy in Sweden who got a G5 1.6 GHz machine.He said it made a horrible sound when it boots and that the fans(all 9) runs at full speed(loud) before its booted and fully controlled by OS X.This is does not sound to cool



Well, this is exactly how the MDD G4s operate. Upon boot, all the fans kick on for about 10-20 seconds before the OS gets to the "blue screen" part of it's boot. At that point, the fans quiet to a normal volume...


----------



## SoulCollector (Aug 21, 2003)

HEYY thats just part of it...dont tell me the boot up is gunna make someone not buy this thing..YOU MUST BE SMOKING SOME GOOD STUFF...
LOL...

G5Pimpology


----------



## uoba (Aug 22, 2003)

So no one has one yet, this is getting mysterious... are they real, is it my imagination. Nearly 20,000 members and not one G5!


----------



## BIGDOGquake3 (Aug 22, 2003)

Guess not!


----------



## Vard (Aug 22, 2003)

Regarding the boot noise....remember, just never turn it off...you don't need to.

Later,
Eddie


----------



## THEMACER (Aug 22, 2003)

someone get there g5 already


----------



## jeffrito (Aug 22, 2003)

Speaking of motherboards.  I see someone was talking about a difference between the G5 models.  This perhaps answers my question already, but...  If I bought a G5 single processor could I upgrade it later to dual processor?  I haven't seen anything that says yes or no.  But I figured there would be one motherboard and you would just but a second daughter card.  This is one area where I wish Apple would think more 'mainframe' like.  That is, the whole thing should be VERY modular to upgrade to higher models.  And the G5 looks that way in every sense.  But what about the CPU section?  If you CAN add a CPU later, that would explain the reason for the lowest-end model.  And while I'm at it... where is the power supply?  It MUST be on the bottom.  They always show the open box, and I'm guessing from the location of the power plug it is on the bottom.  (There is that picture that shows how clean the G5 is inside and how messy a WinTel box is.  But there HAS to be some wires between the drives, power supply, etc.  Anyone?


----------



## dave17lax (Aug 22, 2003)

It looks like the 1.8 gig version uses the same motherboard as the dual 2 gig version. If so, it seems likely that you'd be able to go get another processor at some point. Usually it's not apple that sells these. For the same reason you'll never go to the apple store to buy ram, they make their huge markup by selling whole systems (When I got my g4 I got the lowest amount of ram possible, then filled it with 3rd party ram. Apple was charging 3 &4 times market value).
As for the wires and such, I believe that everything in there has been taylored around easy slide in connectors and things that must have wires may well be hidden on purpose.


----------



## applewhore (Aug 22, 2003)

i think you'll find there is already one happy boy in mac land!

http://www.spymac.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37100

i don't know how long i'm going to last before giving in to the inevitable - the pressure's unbearable!


----------



## THEMACER (Aug 22, 2003)

that bastered how. and can anyone tell which 1 it is ? duals?


----------



## applewhore (Aug 22, 2003)

he got the 1.6 g5...


----------



## THEMACER (Aug 22, 2003)

Who feels like robbing someone tonight??


----------



## j79 (Aug 22, 2003)

he purchased thru standford. from the thread, it appears that the bookstore had 40 available. he had a student show his ID (although he didn't go there) and the guy was cool about letting him purchase it.

their website says that the duals are available, although i believe he (or another poster) said that a sales clerk said 2 weeks.

http://www.stanfordbookstore.com/se...rl=/htmlroot/computer/ComputerStoreSearch.jsp

search for 'powermac g5'


----------



## uoba (Aug 23, 2003)

If you notice in the guys pics, he gets a standard single button USB mouse... shame.


----------

